# a pillar pods



## CBACH22 (Oct 17, 2008)

im looking for an a pillar gauge pod with 3 holes hardest part to find for are car anyone got ne thing for me??


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've seen a couple of GTO's with it. If I were to do this, I would just order another regular A pillar for the GTO, and get triple pods fiber glassed in It. Shouldnt be super hard.

Otherwise, PillarPod.com - Triple Pillar Pods & Gauge Pods

Try finding a universal triple pod that is closest to our setup, either way I see some custom work involved. Goodluck!


----------

